# AMMONIA ISSUES



## clemlab (Feb 9, 2017)

Looking for help in reducing high ammonia level. I have a 55gal tank that has been running for 5 weeks, I ran the tank without fish the first week, Currently have 16 fish with 11 of them in the 2-3" range. I am using a 250 and 360 gal Sun Sun filter. The 360 has a UV sterilizer. My PH, nitrate and nitrite levels are spot on, but ammonia is 8.0. I have done 25-30% water changes and substrate vacuuming every day for the last four days with no reduction in ammonia level. I only feed every other day with an amount that is consumed in 30 seconds. I have also tested my water source which is negative for ammonia. To help neutralize the toxicity I have been using an ammo lock. Any thoughts and ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

I'm sorry you are having problems but it does sound that the tank wasn't fully cycled before you added fish.

If you can't take the fish back to the store you bought them from, you will need to perform daily water changes of at least 50% to get the ammonia level down. Ammonia is very toxic to fish and can cause long term damage that they may not recover from.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jul 31, 2016)

I'd like to add that ammonia lock will mess up your ammonia reading. I had that issue when I first set up my 75. 
I ran it for a week added fish thinking I could keep ammonia in check between wc and ammonia lock. I lost my favorite oscar and had to move my gt to an established tank till I got things under control. It took about a month from that point cycling it with 6 guppies. And I had to stop using ammonia lock durning the time the guppies were in there so I knew exactly what my reading was. I'm not sure I'll ever use that stuff again. It's a waste imo.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Agree with all. If you have ammonia, and you confirmed not from tap, and also no Nitrites/Nitrates, your tank is not cycled.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

And not to make matters feel worse...but if you have to cycle with fish it takes an average of six weeks.

If you remove half the water, your ammonia result should be cut in half as well.

You want ammonia to be 1ppm or less (well normally zero, but if you are cycling). Since your fish have been tolerating 30% changes well, I would change 60% tonight and see what your readings are. Plan on daily water changes to get the ammonia down.

I assume the filter is new and therefore clean? Don't clean it...just report back.


----------



## clemlab (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks for all the info. Fish are not lethargic or going to the top gasping for air, they actually seem to be thriving. I will continue water daily changes in hopes that the tank will cycle in a few weeks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They do not always show symptoms during the early stages of damage...but it is permanent. To get 8ppm ammonia to 1ppm I would actually do a 90% water change.


----------



## MysteryMan (Aug 7, 2016)

another idea is to explain whats going on to your LFS and ask for a used filter pad from them or something, that way you can innoculate your tank with the beneficial bacterias to speed the cycle time up

good luck,
MM


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I would never ask a LFS for their filter media. With their stock constantly moving in and out, there is no telling what kind of pathogens could be in their water.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I agree with tanker. I would rather take my chances that I can keep the water clean than run the risk of some horrible bacterial infections from tanks. You don't get a girl off the street corner either, FYI.


----------

